# B14 Syndicate Fenders Are Finally Finished!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Just got word the first fiberglass set shipped out yesterday.... I am so excited, its been about a year since I started these and they Are going to look Bad A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!








Should have pics with the simple install Next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Let me know who's interested and I will start a GB. Next week!!!!!!!


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

They look good as usual! Start a GB and I might be interested if the price is right.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

also interested depending on price.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mike let see some pix !


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

those are hot, do you have them for b15 yet??? if so how much?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

yes, those are fucking nice........whats the price...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that looks great...thanks for moving the aftermarket a lil bit farther in the small world of the 200sx...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Can't wait to see them, Mike!


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*drool*

Damn those are nice. any idea on pricing?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

me wants, me wants!!! :waving: 
depending on price.....


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

give us price give us price give us price :jump:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Id charge 10,000$


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

C/F will be around 550$ shipped,
fiberglass will be around 350$ shipped.....

Just test fitted the fiberglass ones today and they are light ass hell and fit better than any of the other aftermarket fenders....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

awesome deal mike.. dont forget to email me the updated price list and did u get my msg i left for ya?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw the fiberglass ones yesterday, damn sweet!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mike or Samo, when you can, send some good shots to [email protected] and I'll put it on Liu's site.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As soon as I have some (maybe tomorrow?) I'll shoot them to you.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> C/F will be around 550$ shipped,
> fiberglass will be around 350$ shipped.....
> 
> Just test fitted the fiberglass ones today and they are light ass hell and fit better than any of the other aftermarket fenders....


Are there any OEM style CF panels being made?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

wes said:


> Are there any OEM style CF panels being made?


I have the OEM Trunk in C/f for 530 shipped, and I have a set of OE Fenders that I could mold if there was enough interest? I would need 7 people to go in on them and they would be about 25$ less. It would take me about 4 Weeks to get those made once deposits of half from the seven people were recieved...... 

Let me know if you want to head up that deal?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Pix, Pix, Pix.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I took some yesterday of the fiberglass fenders. I took them on my old school 35mm...so it might be a little bit before the pics are developed/hosted.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how dare you use old school 35mm


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam was at work, and it's all I had available at the time.

It's better than nothing I guess


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

35mm cameras are like so last year! 



LOL


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

More like last Century.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im debating on saving up money on the OEM CF fenders...hmmmm


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Pix?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Pix?


Dude...give me a break...I'm a busy fuckin' guy.
And there are no pics of the c/f ones, just the fiberglass ones.
We will have them up when I find the time and money to get them developed.
Then I'll have to email the images to Mike's Webmaster, who will then have to host them for his site. It could take a little while.
And all of this depends on if the pics even come out good enough to use....

Mike is willing to do OEM style fenders if there is enough interest.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

At long last!

I will leave it up to Mike to explain the pics...
Sam...sorry I had to "alter" a few of these. 
If you want to do something different with them, that's cool.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oooooooooooh !


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow very impressive.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They fit great, and look very good with the SK hood.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

cant wait to see the cf ones.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

[X] x20


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

they look awesome, not to mention that the car in the background is gonna look killer Sean. :cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> [X] x20


Cardomain does that from time to time... :fluffy:


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow!! ..very nice!! ..even without the "cut" for the grills. ..they look [email protected] can't wait to seen them on a black sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very cool. Send me some final pics when you can.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

does look good fits your car great


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Damn, Sean you had them up befor I could!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

geez, Sean. Something goin on inside ur dash you don't want us to see? Do I smell a custom dash? 

You better hurry up with the unveiling, I'm inpatient. I'm gonna have to bribe Samo.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> geez, Sean. Something goin on inside ur dash you don't want us to see? Do I smell a custom dash?
> 
> You better hurry up with the unveiling, I'm inpatient. I'm gonna have to bribe Samo.



Maybe...maybe not :crazy: 

We should have pics up around this time next month :balls:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I haven't been around too much due to:

Laptop problems
MAJOR desktop problems
internet problems
money problems (somewhat)
taking *4* summer classes (4th started yesterday)

and while I'm at it
A/C went out this weekend as well as my ice maker acting up 

BUT...if someone can send me some good pictures I'll get them on Liu's Site (...when I get a chance)


----------

